# 2010 Ruffed Grouse/Woodcock Hunting



## RacerX (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone been out hunting grouse or woodcock this season? Just got back from Northern Vermont and the numbers seem to be down a bit from last year. I'm guessing that the migratory woodcock haven't made it down from Canada yet because the weather has been pretty warm up north.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm hoping to get up to Northern Maine again, early Nov. to chase the birdies and perhaps even get a deer. Word is that there are lot's of birds this year.


----------



## deeker (Oct 18, 2010)

We have been hunting ruffed grouse....shot several and quite a few blue grouse too. Dove season is over, a few of those. Over a dozen chukars so far. 

Still unsuccessful on deer and elk...for now...

A couple of canada geese and a few mallards...lots of teal and widgeon's though.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Oct 19, 2010)

http://www.seriousbirdhunting.com/2010/09/17/sbhs-compiled-ruffed-grouse-forecast/

Update on the birds... all other can go back to their regularly broadcast show


----------



## RacerX (Oct 24, 2010)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> http://www.seriousbirdhunting.com/2010/09/17/sbhs-compiled-ruffed-grouse-forecast/
> 
> Update on the birds... all other can go back to their regularly broadcast show



Nice report. My buddies just got back from NH and said there were a good amount of birds around. Here's a photo of an old deer camp that I snapped in Vermont:


----------



## Erock (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like an awesome deer shaq. As for the grouse we've gotten only about 10 so far this year. All from NE Minnesota. My co-workers are doing pretty good though, one has gotten about 20 last I asked him. 



RacerX said:


> Nice report. My buddies just got back from NH and said there were a good amount of birds around. Here's a photo of an old deer camp that I snapped in Vermont:


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats a nice looking shack! I just took a trip to my cabin last weekend to check on things and get it ready for winter and did a little grouse hunting on the way out! Lots of spruce grouse and a few ruffies back there!


----------



## deeker (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice pics guys!

Keep posting!!

Kevin


----------

